# Lowrance Elite HDI or Chirp



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Question being: Is the Lowrance Chirp series worth the money? Looking to upgrade. Anybody have first hand experience with both of them? Looking at the 7x or 9x.
:T for :B Fish ON! and Thanks for your response in advance.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you are not going to buy the chirp transducer then it's not really worth the money... The chirp transducer is like a had version of broadband which will differentiate between fish more clearly and the screen size is upto you the new 9 inch screens are pretty nice.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Go to www.thehulltruth.com in the boating forum under the marine electronics section, at the top of the page there is a 19 page sticky thread where this very question is being discussed on there right now. Some good insight from guys who have used them in the warmer climates last fall and winter


----------

